# Starting over! Again.



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Well maybe I should remember to add the pictures 
The last picture is terrible in the indoor, but I just love how she was trotting then. She is normally very flat and lazy, but look at those legs!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I'm a pea-brain who already forgot about this 
But oh well, not much has happened. I've been gone pretty much every weekend and working a lot.

I did find out she is terrified of Styrofoam! I get a lot of packing material from work and decided to sack her out and get her used to bubble wrap popping under feet and crunching of Styrofoam.
I wasn't expecting her to be so scared of sheets of Styrofoam, it took 12 minutes of snorting and prancing before she would even touch it with her nose. My big scaredy cat. 

I'm actually home this weekend and work is settling down, so hopefully have some better stuff to write soon.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I expect updates and photos!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Well no riding this weekend.

Friday morning was spent for the farrier, which actually went fairly smoothly finally. Saturday I never made it out, it was raining off and on and it was my first weekend off and home so I caught up on house work. Went out to tonight and someone beat the snot out of her.

Spent an hour cleaning out bite marks and cold compressing a nice swollen spot on her ribs. No major heat and the swelling went down easy, so thinking it just a good bruise and nothing serious. She gets to spend the night in her own pen and hopefully tomorrow morning all the swelling is gone.


----------

